# In Need of a Place to Trap close to the AF Base



## JBTrapper (Nov 27, 2013)

Looking to start trapping this year...specifically coyote, fox, and ****. Any land to trap would be a benefit to hone my skills and learn the best way to manage predators. Would love to Trap the land next to the Upper Souris NWR, but Im not sure who owns it or how to go about finding out and getting permission. Thanks for any advice!

JB


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

You can scout the area and if the land is posted you can get the landowners name from the posted sign. You can also use a County Plat book which shows each township and section. The sections indicate who owns the property. The Plat books are a bit spendy, between $40 and $50 but well worth the investment.


----------



## JBTrapper (Nov 27, 2013)

Appreciate the advice. Didnt think of a plat map...i will look into that. Thanks.


----------



## JBTrapper (Nov 27, 2013)

You seem to be knowledgeable....got a plat book. Also wondering...are the Dakota Line Ghost Rider Dispatch snares a legal snare for North Dakota? I looked in the regs....and I couldnt find anything outlawing them.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

They appear to be legal in ND since that snare has a breakaway device designed to breakaway at 280 or 285 lbs, can't remember which. In ND the snare must be able to breakaway at 350 lbs or less. The only thing you would have to do is attach something that doesn't allow the snare to open up more than 12" in diameter. The Snare Shop has snares that are made for ND. Might be worth taking a look.


----------



## JBTrapper (Nov 27, 2013)

So to give u an update...I bought two plat books...One for Ward and Renville and I found the guy that owns the property behind the refuge is Wm Zinninger....although he doesnt have a phone listed. Looks like I will be going to his last known address.


----------

